# Uzbek(?): Muhabbat



## jbwooten89

I've been listening to an artist named Yulduz Usmanova and I've been hearing this word (sounds like Muhabbat.. not sure if that's how it's spelled) and I really want to know what it means! She sings about it all the time. I really enjoy her music but I'm kinda sad that I can't understand ANYTHING that she's talking about haha.

So yeah.. Muhabbat.. what does it mean?! 

Thanks a lot! I appreciate it.


----------



## SofiaB

Muhabbat means love in Uzbek it is related to Persian,Arabic and Urdu which have similar words or derivatives. Her lyrics here: http://lyrics.boo.uz/lyrics/241


----------



## Daniyar

It's a common word in many other turk languages, by the way.


----------



## Rallino

> It's a common word in many other turk languages, by the way.


But in Turkish (of Turkey), the word is *muhabbet*, and it doesn't mean 'love'; it only means "conversation" or "chat".


----------



## Tangriberdi

*Muhabbet* in Turkish means conversation. But in the phrase "Allah muhabbetinizi arttırsın", it gets closer to the meaning of "attachment", "mutual love". I know muhabbet used to mean "love" in Ottoman era.


----------



## apmoy70

Pontic Greeks (from the shores of the Black Sea in Anatolia) who speak a unique Greek dialect, with archaisms of Ionic origin and influences by the Turkish and Persian languages, call «μουχαμπέτ» (muxam'bet, _n._) or «μουχαμπέτι» (muxam'beti, _n._) the festivities - accompanied by traditional Pontic singing/music, food, dance, drinking - on a day of religious significance (e.g. in honour of a Saint of the Orthodox Church).  They also call it «συναπάντεμα» (sina'pandema, _n._)-->_encountering, gathering_


----------



## alevtinka

Daniyar said:


> It's a common word in many other turk languages, by the way.


Yes, in Tatar language, it spells as "mahabbat" )))


----------



## altay

Muhabbat comes from arabic rootحب and means "to love".it is a common word in Turkic languages ,persian and urdu.


----------



## ancalimon

Is Indian Mahabharata related in any way with this Arabic muhabbet ? We also call the "lovebird" as "muhabbet kuşu" in Turkey.


----------



## altay

ancalimon said:


> Is Indian Mahabharata related in any way with this Arabic muhabbet ? We also call the "lovebird" as "muhabbet kuşu" in Turkey.




In indian Bharat means Land,Country,Hindustan(not sure),and this word derives from Sanskrit.and also arabic words are recognizeable in Asian languages specially becouse of their structure.


----------

